# USB Soundcard - Windows 7 64-bit



## aps (Aug 11, 2008)

I'm looking to set-up REW on a laptop (Lenovo T400, Windows 7 64-bit). My understanding is that I need a USB soundcard despite the fact that the laptop has line in/out and the purpose of this thread is to get some advice on suitable soundcards. The sole use of the soundcard will be for REW measurements with, for now, the Radio Shack meter and my preference is for a card that has a small footprint. What are the current range of USB soundcards that are recommended for REW operating under Windows 7 64-bit?

Regards,
APS


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

> My understanding is that I need a USB soundcard despite the fact that the laptop has line in/out ...


My understanding is that all a sound card needs is line inputs and outputs to work with REW. Is there something peculiar with your sound card that precludes using it with REW?

If so, might look into the Behringer UCA-202. That would be a good choice for an inexpensive small footprint card. I’d suggest Googling for some user reviews to see if it’s compatible with your OS.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I agree with Wayne, If your laptop does give you the choice to select either line in or mic in than why would you need an external sound card? the internal one will work just fine with REW.


----------



## kalido (Jul 23, 2009)

hi guys.......I'm in similar shoes as well. My laptop only has a mic-in and there are no settings to use it as a line-in. Can I still use it in this case ? 

Can u suggest an external card that would work then ? There not many options and I could only see one external card offerings from creative - the x-fi surround 5.1 but this has been getting a lotta bad reviews. 

Pls suggest. 

cheers


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Nope, a mic input can’t be used. Look into the UCA-202; Google for some user reviews to see if it’s compatible with your OS.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## kalido (Jul 23, 2009)

Hi wayne, thanks for that. 

Is UC202 a better or more versatile solution then a soundcard ? cn I know what other options that I have pls ?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

The UCA-202 _is_ a sound card. And any sound card that works with your OS is an option. :T

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## aps (Aug 11, 2008)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> My understanding is that all a sound card needs is line inputs and outputs to work with REW. Is there something peculiar with your sound card that precludes using it with REW?
> 
> If so, might look into the Behringer UCA-202. That would be a good choice for an inexpensive small footprint card. I’d suggest Googling for some user reviews to see if it’s compatible with your OS.
> 
> ...


Wayne

Thanks for the quick response. So I've proven my technical incompetence in the first line that I typed "... my laptop has line in/out" - what I meant to say was that it's got an "internal microphone in". The Behringer UCA202 seems to be supported environments with ASIO drivers but I've read that REW requires WDM drivers for Windows. I've read some threads here that confirm that all this works for Windows 7 32-bit which would make me think that Windows 7 64-bit would be fine. Is anyone able to confirm REW with UCA202 on Windows 7 64-bit?

Regards
APS


----------



## kalido (Jul 23, 2009)

just ordered the UCA  Should receiver it tom and will try it out with the Win 7 64bit and post some preliminary results .


----------



## crisscross (Jul 13, 2009)

kalido said:


> just ordered the UCA  Should receiver it tom and will try it out with the Win 7 64bit and post some preliminary results .


Looking forward to it


----------



## kalido (Jul 23, 2009)

Yeap....REW + Win 7 64bit + UCA works fine ! With the Windows generic driver though , the line-in was not available but that was quickly fixed by installing manufacturer driver available on their site. 

I got some weird graphs initially ( loopback test ) but turning off " monitor " on the UCA produced much better lookin one. As u can see, there are two graphs here, the first one is sampling at 44.1 and the other at 48Khz. The 44.1 seem to have a better HF extension ( not that it matters i guess as they're just a tiny bit different ).


----------



## aps (Aug 11, 2008)

kalido said:


> Yeap....REW + Win 7 64bit + UCA works fine ! With the Windows generic driver though , the line-in was not available but that was quickly fixed by installing manufacturer driver available on their site.
> 
> I got some weird graphs initially ( loopback test ) but turning off " monitor " on the UCA produced much better lookin one. As u can see, there are two graphs here, the first one is sampling at 44.1 and the other at 48Khz. The 44.1 seem to have a better HF extension ( not that it matters i guess as they're just a tiny bit different ).


Kalido

Which manufacturer driver did you use? All I see is ASIO drivers but my understanding is that REW doesn't work with ASIO drivers due to some Javasound limitation. Am I missing something here? Thanks for the help

APS


----------



## kalido (Jul 23, 2009)

hi aps,

Sorry, I did mean those ASIO drivers available from the manufacturers site. I wasn't aware that the ASIO driver doesn't work with REW. But I did get those results though, with the ASIO drivers. Should this be allrite then ?


----------



## jbjb (Jun 21, 2009)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> The UCA-202 _is_ a sound card. And any sound card that works with your OS is an option. :T


I am considering the UCA202 and not only for use with REW. When you say it is a sound card, so it would also work for sound output for games, movies, etc from my notebook? Just wanted to be doubly sure.


----------

